# Can you hunt the sisseton and wahpeton reservation area?



## sleeri (Oct 9, 2006)

Can you hunt the sisseton and wahpeton reservation area? Can't see to find any info on this.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

http://www.tribalresourcecenter.org/ccf ... flaw16.htm


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

WOW!!! Talk about a small world.

I am sitting in the tribal FWS Office South of Sisseton right now!!!!

Short and sweet, no.

They sell there own permits over the counter down here and then you can. It gives you access to all of the ND SWST land.

You can call 605-698-3911.

Tom


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

isn't it mostly native american land


----------



## sleeri (Oct 9, 2006)

How much are the permits? Where is that office?


----------

